

Official Debian/Ubuntu packages for Dropbox - Garbage
http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/06/06/official-debian-ubuntu-packages-for-nautilus-dropbox/

======
kungfooey
Maybe I missed it, but why exactly would you use this over the Dropbox .deb
available directly from dropbox.com?

Seems like the "official" one would have longer term support.

~~~
gitarr
This, also to me, seems a little fishy. I doubt this repo is official. I'd
like to see the dropbox staff to comment on this here.

~~~
derobert
Its an official _Debian_ package of dropbox. Official according to Debian, not
necessarily according to Dropbox.

Raphaël Hertzog is fairly well-known in the Debian community, and is a Debian
developer. Note that its hosted on people.debian.org, which is an official
Debian service for hosting Debian-related material from Debian developers.

See [http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-
reference/resou...](http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-
reference/resources.html#servers-people)

Also, see the new queue (linked in the blog post too) <http://ftp-
master.debian.org/new.html> where you can see Raphaël has uploaded it to the
official archive. Or the details here: [http://ftp-
master.debian.org/new/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7-1.ht...](http://ftp-
master.debian.org/new/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7-1.html)

